# Detention Officer Cesar Arreola



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Detention Officer Cesar Arreola 
*El Paso County Sheriff's Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Sunday, January 18, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 37
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year, 2 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Duty related illness
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, January 17, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Detention Officer Cesar Arreola died after becoming ill while participating in tryouts for his agency's Special Reaction Team. He was transported to a local hospital after suffering difficulty breathing and dizziness. He passed away the following day.

Officer Arreola had served with the agency for 14 months. He is survived by his wife, daughter, and son.
Agency Contact Information
El Paso County Sheriff's Department
PO Box 125
El Paso, TX 79941

Phone: (915) 546-2217

_*Please contact the El Paso County Sheriff's Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

